# Benefit Bass Tournament - Lake Lanier- OCT 22



## Cloud33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Please join us for another great day on Lake Lanier.
100% of Proceeds go to help Cody Roper while he fights Acute Myeloid Leukemia.

Launch at Safelight — Weigh-in at 3:00 p.m. 
There will be a BBQ & Raffle Drawing to follow!!

Entry Fee: $50 per boat	
Prizes for 1st, 2nd, & Big Fish 

RULES:
-Must wear lifejacket anytime big motor is on
-5 fish limit—Allowed 1 dead fish
-Cull all fish before boat is trailered
-No fishing within 50 FT of any participating boats
-Fish must meet state & lake requirements to be weighed

For more information/questions OR early registration contact any of the following :
Ben Cloud - 770.503.4241 
Chris Taylor - 864.337.1143
Michael Roper - 770.540.9662
Justin Casteneda - 678.316.7072


----------



## Fish2DMax (Sep 26, 2016)

Bumping up for exposure. Come join us for another great day on Lake Lanier.


----------



## Wing Shootin (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll be boat # 13 fishing just after a cold front with windy conditions. LOL Any advice from you pro's out there?


----------



## FlightBird (Oct 22, 2016)

What was the results of the tournament


----------

